# NC Report 1 awesome day Hay Snake



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Snake,,, After we left, I went to spot #2. HEHE. A tad farther down river.
I parked at the bottom of the hill and waited for Rivarat,,,, HE NEVER SHOWED TONIGHT. Camo Guy was still there (30" Musky) and he was tossing a 3" twister, Black head/ ORANGE tail. Just like he said, when the sun goes down, it was fish-on with just about every cast! He handed me one of those orange twisters and even I had 4 landed in a row! As many as 3 hits per toss.
Just an AWESOME Day for me!!! Today, I landed over 20 for sure. 
The two largest only went 17 & 18". Only problem, the darker it got the smaller the sauger got. Everyone was looking for the walleyes to start hitting,,, it never happened. Wish Jeff was there.
I think I just might head back to our spot tomorrow!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Sounds like a blast. Do those river saugers get pretty fiesty(fight wise)when the water temps drop,an they start a feeding frenzy? Ive noticed with inland saugeyes when they are grouped together and feeding heavily they have WAY more spunk,and gotta lighten the drag a couple notches...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice! Sounds like a blast. Do those river saugers get pretty fiesty(fight wise)when the water temps drop,an they start a feeding frenzy? Ive noticed with inland saugeyes when they are grouped together and feeding heavily they have WAY more spunk,and gotta lighten the drag a couple notches...


LMAO! FIGHT?
Like fighting a SHOE! With a large tongue for a break! 
The 17" up kinda fight,,, Where we fish, there's a ledge out about 15'-20'.
It takes a little tact working the larger ones up over,,, with light tackle.
Later,,, gotta get fishing!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think sauger and walleye deserve their non fighting reputations either. I have caught some that fought very well. For that matter, I have hooked bass and other species of "fighters" which were like reeling in wet socks, just depends on the fish.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I actually think that river fish fight nearly twice as hard as their lake brethern. Jerry, I can't make it tomorrow as I HAVE TO get this tooth out. It's gotten considerably worse since yesterday...won't let me sleep..etc! Now, me and the wife will be down there Thurs and her, I and probably Mark will be there Friday. My buddy Greg had a great time. It got better when I told him to keep all 15 fish!  Talk to you soon my friend! Gonna be a great day tomorrow too...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Snake, agreed, definitely better fighters in the river. Good luck with the tooth.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks....got it pulled today, so I will be at the river tomorrow. Will I be alone? Hell, I don't care, as I won't be alone long....that bucket of "friends" will be along side of me!


----------

